# Textured bumper paint



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone got any recommendations on refurbing the bumpers on my recently purchased Discovery 1?

I'll repaint the centre metal parts satin black...
It's the plastics I need advice with
I'm after a factory look... One looks like it's been repaired at some stage hence I don't really want to put a bumper gel on to fetch the colour back if I can't get them all to look the same...
While there in this state I'll be easier for me to paint them



There seems plenty of stuff available on eBay etc
Anyone got any preferences or had experience painting dull bumpers


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We use the Bradley's system. 

Clean, prep, adhesion aid, bumper texture the colour.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

PRO Xl Tex, used it on my mates c class where the rear plastic got scratched and it matched perfectly and still looks like new 2 years later. Cheap too.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

waqasr said:


> PRO Xl Tex, used it on my mates c class where the rear plastic got scratched and it matched perfectly and still looks like new 2 years later. Cheap too.


You got any pics?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry no pics at the minute but will try get some for you.


----------



## WY1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Do you have a compressor or will you be using rattle cans?

This is what a quick search on ebay found, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Upol-PLAS...678136?hash=item4ad6e16ef8:g:ebAAAOSwcnpTm13W .. A bit pricey compared to around 6 quid at a paint supplier.

IMO I would lightly rub the plastics down, very very lightly and use autosmart highstyle on them. its silicone based os it will last a while.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers for the links
Yes I've got a compressor here...


----------



## WY1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Slammedorion said:


> Cheers for the links
> Yes I've got a compressor here...


Great, it'll work out cheaper.

If you've got a [aint supplier close by, ask for textured bumper paint and somethinners to dilute it down. Its really easy to do and will last as good as any other painted plastics on the car


----------

